# Ruger single six 22LR/22wmr scope or aimpoint ?



## Dan_T (May 13, 2009)

I just bought a new Ruger single six 22LR/22WMR. I am considering putting a scope on it. I would like to use it for hunting small game. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should get? What about one of the red dot type sights am I better off with one of them instead of a scope?


----------

